# I never bad mouth a competitor.....but



## kunder3006 (May 26, 2011)

deleted as to not start a debate, this was not meant for that. sorry


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

At $ 2500 per W/H install, soon they're gonna be joining this guy....:laughing:


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

35.00 a foot for sewer replacement? That's pretty low. I can see where this thread is headed lol.


----------



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

When my wife gets annoyed at me (for being selfish) she'll remind me of the competition I had...the American airline pilot, the Italian chef, the Hong Kong property developer, the dairy n cattle farmer!

She'll always talk up the competition! Keeps me on my game!

If I talk up her competition, I'll find my suitcase sitting out the front door


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

kunder3006 said:


> deleted as to not start a debate, this was not meant for that. sorry













What!? Not to start a debate? That's all we do here is debate....some guys live to debate topics on Plumbing Zone....:laughing:


----------



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

Tommy plumber said:


> What!? Not to start a debate? That's all we do here is debate....some guys live to debate topics on Plumbing Zone....:laughing:


I know, I wish I had read the original post.


----------

